# Codes and Cats?



## BBCJ5 (Apr 29, 2011)

New to this Forum, but have been looking around at some of the info on here and was hoping someone might be able to help me with my pathfinder. I have a 2004 pathfinder with 3.5L, 130000 miles. Two days ago as I was getting on the interstate the car was very sluggish, then wouldnt shift up to get me to highway speed. At around 60 MPH I was turning 4500+RPM and it wasnt thinking about shifting. I pull over and turn it off, start it again and starting from a standing stop it acts like it is stuck in third gear. I pull the transmission dipstick to check fluid level and fluid looks fine. Replace dipstick start the engine and pull away and car drives fine. Then yesterday as I am driving down the highway check engine light comes on. I was maybe a mile from autozone so I pull in to read the codes and it comes P0430 and P0420. From what I have read these are codes for failed catalytic comverters both sides. I am wondering if the two issues are related. It also looks like there are 4 converters on this model, one on each exhaust manifold and then another pair before the muffler. It seems the odds of both going out at the exact same time are odd, and maybe there is something else going on. I am going to check temperature in front of and behind the cats to see if they appear blocked, but I am not sure which cats typically go out first, the ones at the manifold or the ones underneath. Any advice would be appreciated...


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Here are some things to check first:
- Intake system vacuum leaks
- Injector(s) leaks
- Dirty spark plug (s)
- Dirty air filter
- Improper ignition timing


----------

